# Networkmanager : Can't launch nm-applet

## Rukiri

```
Spark ~ # nm-applet

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching connections: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1.

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: Starting applet secret agent because GNOME Shell disappeared

** (nm-applet:6218): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

```

Help please!

----------

## roravun

Your NetworkManager daemon is not running. Run `/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start'

If you plan to use NetworkManager on a daily basis I recommend you 'rc-update add NetworkManager' so it starts automatically.

----------

## xaviermiller

Try this

```
emerge -1 dbus-glib
```

----------

## linux slacker

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Try this
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 dbus-glib
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks!  Solved my issue exactly -- too bad revdep-rebuild didn't detect the issue and do this for me...   :Confused: 

----------

